
Ask HN: How do I assert my value in salary adjustment? - imafish
Hi<p>I have an upcoming salary adjustment meeting at my current job and want to be well prepared for the meeting - and I definitely sucked at the initial salary negotiation, so I need some help.<p>I work at a consultancy writing software for many different clients. They bill clients an hourly rate around three times my salary.<p>How can I convince my manager that I deserve a bigger piece of the pie?
======
itamarst
Biggest threat is "I'm going to leave", but you need to credibly be willing to
do so. And you don't need to say so _explicitly_.

1\. Biggest hammer, but the most work: you get a job offer elsewhere for job
you are willing to take, at higher pay, and see how it goes.

2\. Less work: figure out coworker salaries. Figure out salaries in your
geographical region. If you can show you are underpaid you are implicitly
saying "look I can go get a job elsewhere for more" without having to do the
interviewing.

3\. Important—make sure you ask for higher salary _before_ the meeting. By the
time the meeting happens they've probably decided on salary.

Much more detail here: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/08/22/engineer-a-
raise/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/08/22/engineer-a-raise/)

~~~
wrestlerman
Second the advice here. Not sure about the first one, because from what I've
observed switching jobs offers the biggest rise. But definitely talk with your
coworkers about salaries. Write down what you have achieved for your company
since you've started. Be on good terms with your coworkers, probably they will
be asked about your work. And remember to ask for more than you want. If they
give you exactly what you want, it means you asked for too less.

------
gesman
WTF is "salary adjustment meeting"?

Is that a thing where you trying to prove your worth to get a raise and your
boss is trying to politely convey that you're "more than ok" as is?

Create "salary adjustment meeting" on your terms. Get a [real] offer from
another place and put it on your boss desk.

Salary adjustment accomplished.

Unless of course your boss will shake your hand and wish you a good luck.

------
chrisbennet
If they got you cheap to start with, they almost never will adjust your salary
to match market.

~~~
wrestlerman
I guess it depends if it turns out that you're a crucial part of the cog in
the company and you play it well, you can get on track.

------
mpweb
If you're looking for What is Ebitda, then click on this link.
[https://trendinwealth.com/ebitda/](https://trendinwealth.com/ebitda/)

